# The Marketplace Post Count Rant



## drsqueggy (Aug 17, 2014)

OK, so what's the deal here? I'm a firm believer in quality not quantity.

I'm led to believe that interaction with the board will eventually unlock access to the the Marketplace. I don't yet own a TT but I'm looking to stock pile some bits and bobs ready for when I decide to purchase the right vehicle. In the meantime I don't want to bore you all to death with stupid questions that have already been covered time and time again and can be easily accessed simply by using a little button in the panel above, the "SEARCH" button. Neither do I want to bore you all to death with constant chatter about cameras, Manchester City, rollerblading, surfing or whatever drivel comes to my mind when I sit in front of my computer.

Come to think of it....... I don't even want to sit in front of my computer, I would much rather get out and socialize!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Number of posts not disclosed..
To gain access to the market place & PMs, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

Hoggy.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Since when are we allowing Manchester City fans to join next you will be telling men Man Utd fans are welcome to, oh the shame.


----------



## drsqueggy (Aug 17, 2014)

I couldn't possibly join the TT Owners Club when I don't yet own a TT, I would feel like a fraud!

Can I just give you £15?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

I think the noobie marketplace post count ranting needs its own thread lol to keep everyones moans about it in one place lol

J
xx


----------



## drsqueggy (Aug 17, 2014)

I think you should keep your nose out of this and sit in the corner sucking your lollypop like a good girl!


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

drsqueggy said:


> I think you should keep your nose out of this and sit in the corner sucking your lollypop like a good girl!


Newbie 1 Jessica 0 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

drsqueggy said:


> I think you should keep your nose out of this and sit in the corner sucking your lollypop like a good girl!


I'll stick my nose wherever I like because its highly doubtful that you'll stop me.......pipe down and do what everyone else does post something worth reading or pay up...douche

J
xx


----------



## drsqueggy (Aug 17, 2014)

That was a quick edit, did you let your keyboard run before your brain caught up?

As you can see above I've offered to pay, I'll pay for another lollypop too. Now back in your corner and I don't want to hear another peep from you. XX


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

drsqueggy said:


> I'm placid! Love you too! XX


right back at'cha....*dull*

J
xx


----------



## drsqueggy (Aug 17, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> drsqueggy said:
> 
> 
> > I'm placid! Love you too! XX
> ...


As above.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

drsqueggy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > drsqueggy said:
> ...


Your edits clearly arent quick enough although your mouth seems to be.......just another one of those keyboard bashers *dull* you dont offer to pay if you want to be part of the TTOC you join, if you dont want to post something worthwhile rather than just being rude and maybe others will join in with your conversation.....

peace and love biatch.

J
xx


----------



## drsqueggy (Aug 17, 2014)

I usually refuse to repeat myself, but as you're slow (like your motor may I add), I'll humor you..... I don't want to join an owners club for a car I don't yet own, I am however happy to pay £15 for access to the marketplace.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

my car is clearly quicker than the one you dont own though......

And I think you'll find thats a bribe.....which is illegal......good luck with that one

J
xx


----------



## drsqueggy (Aug 17, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> my car is clearly quicker than the one you dont own though......
> 
> And I think you'll find thats a bribe.....which is illegal......good luck with that one
> 
> ...


There's an apostrophe in "that's" clever clogs. You can't even spell properly, so I'm guessing your knowledge of the legality regarding payment for access to a marketplace on an internet forum is non existent .


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

thats the thing, its a forum...its not a business....the TTOC is a business.....maybe you should look into that first.

http://www.thebriberyact2010.co.uk/what-is-a-bribe.asp

As the TTF do not take payments for access to the for sale section and you don't want to pay for a TTOC membership you are actually offering a bribe to the TTF to allow you access to the for sale section outside of the rules....

I really couldn't care about you "spelling" issue you can go and join the spelling and grammar nazi's

J
xx


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

His post count's climbing, just needs to be a bit more interesting / less confrontational to hit the magic spot and get access :lol:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> His post count's climbing, just needs to be a bit more interesting / less confrontational to hit the magic spot and get access :lol:


Yep lol woohoo lol

J
xx


----------



## drsqueggy (Aug 17, 2014)

Lollypop86 said:


> thats the thing, its a forum...its not a business....the TTOC is a business.....maybe you should look into that first.
> 
> http://www.thebriberyact2010.co.uk/what-is-a-bribe.asp
> 
> ...


I was under the impression that TTOC is a members club, a non profit organisation. If I was to donate £15 to this non profit organisation, without joining may I add, in return for access to a section of a free forum, how would that differ to joining the TTOC for £15, which would also enable me to gain access to a section of a free forum? Which one is bribery and what's the difference?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

The for sale section isnt run by the TTOC its run by the TTF, the TTOC dont have any say over who gets to see the for sale section, its an agreed perk of the membership, so yes it is a bribe.

J
xx


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Lollypop86 said:


> ......pipe down and do what everyone else does post something worth reading or pay up...douche
> 
> J
> xx


when will you start to do that then? :wink:


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Lollypop86 said:


> thats the thing, its a forum...its not a business....
> 
> J
> xx


think the owners might disagree with that!!


----------



## ttpete225 (Jun 9, 2014)

Having the post count for selling I agree... but for buying is their any need? Pretty sure most people use PayPal which is protected anyway so I see no reason why people can't buy off here without posting... as I assume a few people like me come on everyday to browse and make the occasional post. Will take me forever to gain access.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Shug750S said:


> His post count's climbing, just needs to be a bit more interesting / less confrontational to hit the magic spot and get access :lol:


He gets my vote... He's only been here 5 minutes and he's already got the measure of Jess.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

The idea is so that the forum has members that want to contribute (as well as gain/ask for information).

To be honest, generally this is a very good, friendly and helpful forum.

With respect, you are a newbie and already being argumentative, you appear to be moaning and insulting (winding up?) a liked, long term and valuable member of the forum (Lollypop). If you're already doing that on your first few posts it doesn't bode well does it?.......

YOU chose to join the forum, you have now been told the score by Hoggy right at the beginning of this topic. The rules are clear. If you already disagree with them you can leave - that's your call ! You won't be missed. You have been given several options - they are no different for anyone else that have joined or want to join. To my knowledge, no one else has moaned about it the minute they have joined!

Quite simply, I'm not going to reply to your reply - if you want to "boost" your post count, I'm not going to help you do it. I would recommend that others maybe do the same.

Hoggy, it might be worth locking this topic ?

If you want to increase your post count, it would be a good idea to do so keeping the topic about Audi or TTs. Members are happy to offer information and advice whether you currently have a car or not.

Personally, I would reset your post count to zero and give you the opportunity for a fresh start.....


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Spandex said:


> Shug750S said:
> 
> 
> > His post count's climbing, just needs to be a bit more interesting / less confrontational to hit the magic spot and get access :lol:


Exactly. 
Probably "mission accomplished" :evil:


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > thats the thing, its a forum...its not a business....
> ...


I dont, the owners of the forum run their business under their company name, the forum is not actually a business entity in itself, does the forum have its own VAT code for finacial purposes?

J
xx


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Ikon66 said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > ......pipe down and do what everyone else does post something worth reading or pay up...douche
> ...


in about 5,000 posts time  or when I'm 30 which ever comes round sooner lol

J
xx


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Lollypop86 said:


> thats the thing, its a forum...its not a business....the TTOC is a business.....maybe you should look into that first.


Thats actually the wrong way round Jess. 

The forum is the business, run for profit. The TTOC is a voluntary organisation operating on a non profit basis.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Interesting point. I think you could say there is a business of owning forums - the advertising and commercial side. The day to day management of the members' forum is largely done on a voluntary unpaid basis though by the mods/admin etc and the free to join membership provide the content for free of course as a community. The hosting/server and support side is paid for by the commercial side. You could say that's a symbiotic relationship just as the forum and club have which also take a role. It depends where you draw the wiggly blurred line. All to the good though


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I would pay €250k for something and not expect to see a profit

Sent from Tapatalk which still seems to work here by the way


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's nice to see you again Andrew but you've been misinformed. That figure is way off the mark there I'm afraid.

You know the advertising rates and you can count the number of sponsors. Divide that into your figure and it would take over 20 years to make a return with no overheads.

I admire your faith in the longevity of the TT brand though


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> It's nice to see you again Andrew but you've been misinformed. That figure is way off the mark there I'm afraid.
> 
> You know the advertising rates and you can count the number of sponsors. Divide that into your figure and it would take over 20 years to make a return with no overheads.
> 
> I admire your faith in the longevity of the TT brand though


Jae must share some if your unique qualities then.


----------



## jiver (Jul 12, 2014)

OP has left the building?
... and just when he was on the point of arriving too


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Shame as the OP came in all guns blazing, not the best way to say Hi really...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Nem said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> > thats the thing, its a forum...its not a business....the TTOC is a business.....maybe you should look into that first.
> ...


Ok if you want to look at it that way then, does the TTF have a VAT number and a profit and loss available to the public for the last financial year? does it have all of its volunteers available on the books for auditing purposes? as the TTF which is owned by xxxxx......but I imgaine that the sponsors have paid money to xxxxxx and not TTF.....correct? so the TTF would not have a VAT number or have an audit of volunteers correct? As this would all be under the company who own the TTF, correct?

....either way business or not for profit there should be an anti-bribery policy.....asking to "donate" money for a service or something in return is a bribe, donating money just to help sustain the organisation is just a donation, if the TTOC is a voluntary organisation then an anti-bribe policy should legally be in place, there should technically be a preferred suppliers list.....

J
xx


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Shame as the OP came in all guns blazing, not the best way to say Hi really...


Exactly. Good riddance I reckon .....


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

Lollypop86 said:


> Ok if you want to look at it that way then, does the TTF have a VAT number and a profit and loss available to the public for the last financial year? does it have all of its volunteers available on the books for auditing purposes? as the TTF which is owned by xxxxx......but I imgaine that the sponsors have paid money to xxxxxx and not TTF.....correct? so the TTF would not have a VAT number or have an audit of volunteers correct? As this would all be under the company who own the TTF, correct?
> 
> ....either way business or not for profit there should be an anti-bribery policy.....asking to "donate" money for a service or something in return is a bribe, donating money just to help sustain the organisation is just a donation, if the TTOC is a voluntary organisation then an anti-bribe policy should legally be in place, there should technically be a preferred suppliers list.....
> 
> ...


It's not complicated... Vertical Scope are the business, the TTF is one of their products.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

The membership produce the forum content though, which is joint copyright of the member authors and the forum by agreement. Access to this contient is free. The forum community is its membership who are not owned but the forum structure upon which they associate is owned and Tyre forums sell the right to advertise on the forum structure as a product. The management of the membership aspect of the structure is very much separated from from the commercial side.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mwad said:


> The idea is so that the forum has members that want to contribute (as well as gain/ask for information).
> 
> To be honest, generally this is a very good, friendly and helpful forum.
> 
> ...


ironic ,, since you are just a newbie your self !! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

roddy said:


> mwad said:
> 
> 
> > The idea is so that the forum has members that want to contribute (as well as gain/ask for information).
> ...


Not really u cheeky bugger :lol: I might be compared to you but I was floating about for about a 18 months as a guest before I joined. And I didn't join the forum and start gobbing off....


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

John-H said:


> The membership produce the forum content though, which is joint copyright of the member authors and the forum by agreement. Access to this contient is free. The forum community is its membership who are not owned but the forum structure upon which they associate is owned and Tyre forums sell the right to advertise on the forum structure as a product. The management of the membership aspect of the structure is very much separated from from the commercial side.


Lol and the moon is made of cheese the front page says the forum is owned by icandi ,is that not correct?

Sent from Tapatalk still working I see


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

mwad said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > ironic ,, since you are just a newbie your self !! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> ...


we are both noobs then seeing as we joined the forum in the same month lol

J
xx


----------

